# mettere fretta



## Ian74

Come si può rendere in inglese l'espressione "mettere fretta a qualcuno"?

Es. Sto cercando di mettere fretta (_sollecitare_) al Sig. XY per fargli compilare i moduli....

I'm trying to _push on(?) _Mr. XY to fill in the forms....

Grazie!


----------



## Saoul

What about "I'm trying to hurry Mr XY to fill in the forms"
or "I'm trying to urge Mr XY to fill in the forms."? 

I hope it helps


----------



## Dushnyoni

Saoul said:
			
		

> What about "I'm trying to hurry Mr XY to fill in the forms"
> or "I'm trying to urge Mr XY to fill in the forms."?
> 
> I hope it helps


What about Trying to hurry someone up?, But I think that even speeding someone up is also right but it might belong to a low register.


----------



## Saoul

I thought, but I'm doing a guess work, here, that "to speed up" was related to things/situations. 
Let me make an example, so you will be able to tell me if it is correct, or more likely if it is not:

I'm trying to convince Mr XY to speed up the filling of the forms

The sentence: "I'm trying to speed Mr XY up to fill in the form" doesn't sound right to my non-Native ear, so this will probably make it absolutely perfect. 

Saoul needs explanations, inputs, infos. Thanks


----------



## TimLA

Saoul, your new brain is working just fine... 

We need to speed up Saoul, he is talking too slow.
We sped up Saoul, and his hump went away.
I'm trying to hurry Saoul, he is too slow.
I will urge Saoul to fill out his forms. (very formal)

This is a good concept for me, because I'd like to learn to use "mettere fretta".

Voglio mettere fretta a Saoul, lui è molto lento.
Ho messo fretta a Saoul, ma niente cambiava.
Devo mettermi in fretta, sono in ritardo.

Comments?





			
				Saoul said:
			
		

> I thought, but I'm doing a guess work, here, that "to speed up" was related to things/situations.
> Let me make an example, so you will be able to tell me if it is correct, or more likely if it is not:
> 
> I'm trying to convince Mr XY to speed up the filling of the forms
> 
> The sentence: "I'm trying to speed Mr XY up to fill in the form" doesn't sound right to my non-Native ear, so this will probably make it absolutely perfect.
> 
> Saoul needs explanations, inputs, infos. Thanks


----------



## Dushnyoni

Voglio mettere fretta a Saoul, lui è molto lento. Ok
Ho messo fretta a Saoul, ma niente cambiava. Ok
Devo mettermi in fretta, sono in ritardo. (Che cosa ti devi mettere, le scarpe, il maglione?) Forse intendevi "devo affrettarmi, sono in ritardo.


----------



## Saoul

Dushnyoni said:
			
		

> Voglio mettere fretta a Saoul, lui è molto lento. Ok
> Ho messo fretta a Saoul, ma niente cambiava. Ok
> Devo mettermi in fretta, sono in ritardo. (Che cosa ti devi mettere, le scarpe, il maglione?) Forse intendevi "devo affrettarmi, sono in ritardo.



Povero Saoul! E' diventato un esempio! 
Ma solo a me quel molto vicino a lento suona strano? 

Voglio mettere fretta a Saoul. E' troppo lento
Voglio mettere fretta a Saoul. E' lento.
Saoul è molto lento, bisogna mettergli fretta.

Per la cronaca, non sono io lento, e il tempo che va troppo in fretta!


----------



## ElaineG

In English you can also say:

"You'd better light a fire under Saoul; he's much too slow!"
"It's clear that Saoul needs a nudge; he's very slow."

(Chi `e questo lentissimo Saoul?  )


----------



## Saoul

A poor thing who's got fire under his.... 

Having said this, I still don't get if it is to speed up someone, or to speed up something, or both.

Anyone throwing a bone, before I turn to ashes?


----------



## ElaineG

Saoul said:
			
		

> A poor thing who's got fire under his....
> 
> Having said this, I still don't get if it is to speed up someone, or to speed up something, or both.
> 
> Anyone throwing a bone, before I turn to ashes?


 
Vediamo:  You'd better speed Saoul up; if he doesn't finish those forms today, he's out on his a*s.  A bit awkward.

I'm trying to get Saoul to speed up filling in those forms.  Better.

You may have a point. But:

Tell Saoul to speed up.  That sounds fine.
Tell Saoul to hurry up.  Fine too.

I'm confusing myself.  Sorry -- we need further reinforcements -- if it's up to me, you're toast!


----------



## Brian P

_Per la cronaca, non sono io lento, e il tempo che va troppo in fretta_
_ _
Saoul, tante grazie per questa frase.  La farò intagliare alla mia pietra tombale!


----------



## Ranocchietta

TimLA said:
			
		

> Saoul, your new brain is working just fine...
> 
> We need to speed up Saoul, he is talking too slow.
> We sped up Saoul, and his hump went away.
> I'm trying to hurry Saoul, he is too slow.
> I will urge Saoul to fill out his forms. (very formal)
> 
> This is a good concept for me, because I'd like to learn to use "mettere fretta".
> 
> Voglio mettere fretta a Saoul, lui è molto  troppo lento.
> Ho messo fretta a Saoul, ma niente cambiava non è cambiato niente.
> Devo mettermi  fare in fretta, sono in ritardo.
> 
> Comments?


"Mettere fretta" is something you do to others, when you are in a hurry you should say "vado di fretta" or "ho fretta". Finally, when you make actions in a hurry, you should say "in fretta" (mangio in fretta, scrivo in fretta...)


----------



## Ranocchietta

Brian P said:
			
		

> _Per la cronaca, non sono io lento, è il tempo che va troppo in fretta_
> 
> Saoul, tante grazie per questa frase. La farò intagliare alla  sulla mia pietra tombale!


 
Hope you two don't mind my corrections


----------



## Brian P

Grazie, cara Ranocchietta.


----------



## utente

Saoul said:
			
		

> A poor thing who's got fire under his....
> 
> Having said this, I still don't get if it is to speed up someone, or to speed up something, or both.
> 
> Anyone throwing a bone, before I turn to ashes?


 
Saoul-- il tuo orecchio funziona bene.

Mi pare che non sia sbagliato  "to speed up somebody" ma non mi suona buono.   Forse non importa, ma sono d'accordo che "you speed up something", "you hurry somebody", "he speeds up" (himself)

Me preferirei :

to hurry somebody up  
to get somebody to speed up
to push somebody to speed up
to make somebody speed up

he speeds up
I'm speeding and might get a ticket
He took too much amphetamine and is speeding 
He always speeds up before the light turns red


--Steven


----------



## Ian74

Thanx to all of you!


----------



## emaxximm

Hi everyboby!!!

I need to translate this phrase:"non voglio mettervi fretta ma ho bisogno del Vostro preventivo entro la prossima settimana".

Please note: I don't want to be rude with my supplier, but he is taking a lot of time in sending me his offer after my Request for quotation.

Thank you for your contribution!!!


----------



## Einstein

"I don't want to hurry you, but I need your estimate by next week".


----------



## emaxximm

Thank you so much Einstein!!!


----------



## futuretranslator

Could you say "I don't want to urge you"? 
Do you urge a person for doing something? But maybe it has a slightly different meaning, more like "stimolare"... I found "incalzare" as well.


----------



## Einstein

You could say, in a positive sense, "I urge you to send the estimate by next week", but emaxximm wants to be more polite!
But you would not say "I don't want to urge you" or "I'm sorry to urge you".


----------



## futuretranslator

I see. Thank you.


----------



## RobertoBolzan

Brian P said:


> _Per la cronaca, non sono io lento, e il tempo che va troppo in fretta_
> _ _
> Saoul, tante grazie per questa frase.  La farò intagliare alla mia pietra tombale!



Scolpire sulla mia pietra tombale
meglio ancora: scolpire sulla mia lapide


----------



## g_man_50

You could also say, "I don't mean to be pushy, but I need your proposal by next week."


----------



## Einstein

In British English, "pushy" means something else. It describes people who try to gain privileges, get the best, obtain preferential treatment for their children etc.


----------



## Ranocchietta

Einstein said:


> You could say, in a positive sense, "I urge you to send the estimate by next week", but emaxximm wants to be more polite!
> But you would not say "I don't want to urge you" or "I'm sorry to urge you".


 
Why shouldn't one say "I don't want to urge you" or "I'm sorry to urge you"? 
To express the same concept would it be acceptable to say "I apologize for urging you, but we need the document by tomorrow"?


----------



## Queva

Sorry for not being able to give you a better explanation, but "I don't want to urge you" simply does not sound right.
I urge you only if I want to urge you, if I don't mean to, I simply don't  
"I don't want to push you", "I don't mean to hurry you" are other expressions that could be used.


----------



## Einstein

You can urge somebody *to do something*, but not simply urge somebody; it doesn't mean anything. It doesn't exactly correspond to "incalzare".


----------



## Ranocchietta

Einstein said:


> You can urge somebody *to do something*, but not simply urge somebody; it doesn't mean anything. It doesn't exactly correspond to "incalzare".


 
Great! 
I am particularly interested in this issue because on my job I often have to ask people to send me documents and they often ignore such requests; so when it comes to the deadline I have to write them the ultimate email, urging them to send the documents within a day. Usually they are much more important than me, so I need to be as much polite as possible.
Of course I can use other expressions, like "Please kindly replly to my request below", but in Italian it sounds very polite - and at the same time hurrying up - to say "Mi perdoni per il sollecito ma abbiamo urgente bisogno dei documenti".
Any suggestions other than "I don't want to hurry you (up?)"?


----------



## bridgespotter

We English are strange. If we want them to hurry we say 'I don't want to hurry you but....' I am trying to shake off that bad habit and say what I mean without being rude.
Something like 'I am looking forward to receiving your estimate. It is getting urgent for me and I need it next week. Please let me know if you cannot meet this deadline'.


----------

